# Fire risks prompt tumble dryer recall



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A heads up guys.

Link here.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info, turns out mine is one of those effected! Just registered my details.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

cheers Maxtor, mine is on the list too.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Yep, mine too. Looks like there's going to be a bit of overtime needed by technicians over the next few months


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's a lot of machines.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine is Washer Dryer not been affected, thank fully.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

will check mine, does this mean the VW scandal will quiten down


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks mate - just found out mines one


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Our Aquarius tumble dryer is one of them, engineers coming on Monday to sort it.:thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

leehob said:


> Our Aquarius tumble dryer is one of them, engineers coming on Monday to sort it.:thumb:


Have they said what they're doing? How long it'll take?

Ours is one of them too. Slightly annoyed as to why I had to contact them as ours is registered under the warranty and had a repair already so they know I own one so why not contact me about it? Afterall they don't struggle sending letters to try and get me to take out an extended warranty😀😀


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> Have they said what they're doing? How long it'll take?
> 
> Ours is one of them too. Slightly annoyed as to why I had to contact them as ours is registered under the warranty and had a repair already so they know I own one so why not contact me about it? Afterall they don't struggle sending letters to try and get me to take out an extended warranty😀😀


I saw the story on Twitter so we phoned them straight away, not sure what the repair involves but were told that the fire risk is due to the possibility of fluff coming into contact with the heating elements, repair takes about an hour apparently:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Another one on the list, thanks.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

mines on the list as well.

General advice is to clean the filter every time, which we do anyway until they contact me.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

who doesnt clean the filter every time? mines listed as expected along with over half the countries


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> who doesnt clean the filter every time? mines listed as expected along with over half the countries


We don't!!! Sometimes there's hardly anything in there. Ours has had 5 loads today done, paranoid I kept an eye on the filter and it was only on the last load which was the dogs blankets and towels that there was anything worth clearing. I do hoover in the bottom of the filter housing as fluff gathers in there too. 
Indesit email said it'd be fine to use just don't leave unattended. Poor wife has spent all day in garage with it, wonder if I should take her a cup of tea out😉


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

At least your clothes will definately be dry


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> We don't!!! Sometimes there's hardly anything in there. Ours has had 5 loads today done, paranoid I kept an eye on the filter and it was only on the last load which was the dogs blankets and towels that there was anything worth clearing. I do hoover in the bottom of the filter housing as fluff gathers in there too.
> Indesit email said it'd be fine to use just don't leave unattended. Poor wife has spent all day in garage with it, wonder if I should take her a cup of tea out&#55357;&#56841;


Haha, looking back our mostly ran overnight when we were asleep which is scary thinking about it, our gets filled up after two uses sometimes onenearly a handful of fluff.

says they will in contact within 5 weeks! id rather buy a new tumble dryer and get some money back of them tbh than have to mess around til nexy year


----------



## Simon0014 (Oct 23, 2012)

Told the in Laws about this and turned out they had one of the affected units!! As said it's pretty poor even with the warrantee activated they didn't bother getting in contact.


----------



## Southwales (Sep 27, 2015)

Mine is affected too, can't be too bad if they're happy to make us wait five weeks.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Southwales said:


> Mine is affected too, can't be too bad if they're happy to make us wait five weeks.


Have they arranged a visit in 5 weeks? I reported mine weeks ago had an email immediately saying they'd be in touch but heard nothing. Obviously at this time of year the dryer is getting hammered.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine affected too. I rang them weeks ago about my cooker and was asked if I had a hotpoint tumble dryer aswell so gave them serial number and was told in was one of the effected models and they would contact me to arrange repairs,heard nothing since!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> Have they arranged a visit in 5 weeks? I reported mine weeks ago had an email immediately saying they'd be in touch but heard nothing. Obviously at this time of year the dryer is getting hammered.


mine was they would be in touch within 5 weeks not out


----------



## Southwales (Sep 27, 2015)

Contacted them just shy of three weeks ago, not heard anything other than the automated response acknowledgement.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mine affected. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

I contacted them via the web link when the story first broke.

Got a call today and the engineer is coming on the 16th.

Now I'm guessing that if we'd not been in when the phone rang, they'd have moved on to the next on the list and perhaps re-tried us when they'd got through the list and tried again with the no replies.

Guess it's partly down to luck as to how soon you hear, unless they have an order of priority based on model type and how seriously they think each model is affected?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Has anyone had a visit yet? im calling them today and saying no more emails saying sorry, they offer a new replacement at a discounted price which im going to ask fro free. little one arrives next month so tumble dryer needs to be reliable and safe


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Got an email back in March / April tell us it would be June / July when they could come and visit or offered a new one at a heavily discounted price. Ours was pretty old anyway so just chose to buy a new one.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Yup, had mine about a month ago, after waiting from the start worrying about the fire hazard I was told mind already had it done from the factory!

Aparently if there's a green sticker on the back and a rivet in the casing at the back of the drum is already sorted!

There should also be a green sticker on the inside of the door.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been waiting over 8 months for mine fixing still waiting keep e-mailing them telling me they are overwhelmed with jobs they offer you a new one for £99. Told them it would be cheaper to give people a new one free than the cost of parts and men going out all over the country fixing them


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Ours was 8 years old so just got a new one for £59.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Mine got done ages ago, thankfully didn't have to wait long. 

A bloke at work was quoted Sept many months ago and a couple of weeks ago was offered a new one for £59. They then said they would reduce this to £19 if he took the old one back to store and collected the new one from the store at the same time.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I got my email two month ago with an engineer visit for July 2017 :doublesho

Bought a new discounted one for £59 which I'm happy with as ours was about 10 year old.

I'd read that if your machine was under 2 year old you got a new replacement foc. Over two year old and they offer £59 for a vented and £99 for a condenser.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

We were offered a new one which I took as it was a better spec model than the old one. It's had 2 repairs already in 3 months! Seems good now but a 3rd breakdown and they can have it back. Problem then is arguments about them compensating for us having to buy a new one.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow I've only just seen this, done the check and mine was on the affected list!. Wished I had seen this about 3 weeks ago, I just replaced all the drum bearings, drum friction pads, belt, and a few other bits as it was making a racket! I did give the insides a thorough hoovering at the time as it was several inches deep in fluff, it is about 6 years old, and my wife cleans the front filter after every use aswell, so I was surprised at the buildup in side. For what it cost me in parts I could have bought the new discounted machine with a new warrantee. I'm still getting letters asking if I would like to extend my now out of date warrantee so why not mention this little incident aswell?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Old thread however spotted this today which may affect anyone that's still waiting to be fixed.:

http://www.hotukdeals.com/misc/hotp...-unplug-faulty-machines-due-fire-risk-2622105

Actual article in the Guardian

https://www.theguardian.com/money/2...mble-dryers-fire-risk-whirlpool-creda-proline


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

This has already run for years and will for several more yet which is crazy considering the risks. I'm really shocked that considering several fires already the government haven't stepped in. To offer advice of "they're safe to use if not left unattended" is stupid beyond belief, who the hell buys a tumble dryer to sit there and watch it going round?

There's also the issue of different ways they're resolving it, some are being fixed others replaced with customers paying different amounts. Ours was 2 years old and replaced for £60, a friends was 4yrs old and replaced free!! This I feel will result in comp claims bit like the ppi thing going on.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

We had a guy out to do the 'fix' on ours yesterday. Said he would need to order a new drum as ours didn't have right bit for a pin or something. Said it needed couple of other parts too.

Got a call last night to say they can't get parts so will replace for the newer model FOC. 

Our is a Creda TCR2 Condenser dryer. Getting replaced with an INDESIT IDC8T3B. It looks very similar to what we have.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Only checked yesterday and mines one of the affected ones.

Is there a number to call to get things sorted quicker


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spike85 said:


> Only checked yesterday and mines one of the affected ones.
> 
> Is there a number to call to get things sorted quicker


Just follow the links here
https://safety.hotpoint.eu/index.jsp

It took me about 2 months to get a new one as a replacement. I actually upgraded it and paid about £40 extra


----------

